# Flatheads on the Choctaw



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Flatheads in the Choctaw*

Good article on flatheads in the Choctawhatchee from Geneva south. Not sure when it was written but it may have been a while back. 

http://outdooralabama.com/OAOnline/flathead10.cfm


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Interesting article, I'm still undecided on my opinion of flatheads on yellow river. They really don't seem to be hurting the bream population and it seems like the bullheads are making a come back. I think at first they do hurt they native populations but then they kind of level out in the food chain, don't know for sure though just an opinion...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

From what I have read about flathead fishing it's sort of like mullet fishing. Once you start it can become addictive, especially after you start hauling in some of those 20 to 30 pounders. One interesting thing in the article I did not know isthat huge flatheads are good to eat while other big species are not the best eating. If you are meat hunting then the flathead would be the way to go.
I keep telling myself I’m going to give it a try but never got around to it. I have the gear but not the know-how nor someone to fish with. Out there at night by myself is not very appealing. Flatheads like bream to eat. The problem is I do too!,


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

I think things will level off in time may take several years kind of like the wolves and elk in Yellowstone the native species doesn't know to fear the wolves or the flatheads but they will in time I think.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The rivers always balances their selves out ofter the flathead invasion. Escambia river is a perfect example. Flatheads have occupied it for over 30 years now and there are more bluegills than you can shake a cane-pole at. It's a predictable pattern that I have studied on all rivers across the United States that flatheads have invaded.I read this study a few years back.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> The rivers always balances their selves out ofter the flathead invasion. Escambia river is a perfect example. Flatheads have occupied it for over 30 years now and there are more bluegills than you can shake a cane-pole at. It's a predictable pattern that I have studied on all rivers across the United States that flatheads have invaded.I read this study a few years back.


Do you have a link to that, I would like to check it out.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

not sure about the bream, but I haven't seen a decent snake on the Escambia in years!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Those guys in the article ran the shocker either last year or the year before and put a HUGE dent in some of my fishing holes. Wish they would just leave the flatheads alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Fish on


----------

